# Westernport anyone????SATURDAY 21ST.



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just have to get out for a fish!! Short notice I know but is anyone up for a westernport trip tomorrow (SAT). Launch around Corinella. Have to be on the water by 6.30 am and would be committed till enough water gets back under us around noon. Target Mulloway and Gummys. Steve


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Ive got the std 1.5kg anchor with 1.5m chain, whill I be able to hold bottom?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

squizzy said:


> will I be able to hold bottom?


whatever floats your boat squizz :lol:

Ask first though.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Tim said:


> squizzy said:
> 
> 
> > will I be able to hold bottom?
> ...


LMAO ....PM'd you Kingfisher


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Tim, to many nites at sunnyside are starting to have an effect on me :shock:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, told you to stay away from the dunnies.

I'm out for this one, hoping to take the lad out saturday arvo, either Fishies beach or maybe Balnarring.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Count me in... 8)


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

howdy kingfisher, got me a 3kg anchor and some more rope. Will be going out to get some bait, post a meeting place and time & I will be there.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great news Squizzy, looking forward to meeting up. Y-knot is also in. The servo at Lang Lang is a good spot and I usually get bait there as well. Best time 5.30am, should be on the water by 6.20 or 6.30. I`m pretty slow at setup. Paddle out is only 1 km. Steve.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

great steve, see you at the servo at 5.30


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I said I would fish with the old man at sunnyside tomorrow. Hopefully we can catch up soon.

Regards
Grant


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

So long as we`re on the water Grant! Good luck Gentlemen


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG(1.56am).....bettter get some sleep then.

l'll b there...giddy-up 8)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good fish joss to the mulloway mafiosa


----------

